# Busy weekend!!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

First I gotta say, it's all dog related but not all hunting related. It started out saturday, my wife and I decided to go check out the Solider Hollow Classic Sheepdog competition. This is our second year going and it's always a good time. They have a 3 day sheepdog competition along with many other events like, splash dogs, dutch oven cooking, petting zoo and a dog entertainer. We spent all day saturday taking it all in.

























Then Sunday I drove to visit Jason(aka Poser). He invited me down to his place to get a couple of fox hides and to show me alittle about training pups. He is a great guy and has tons of great knowledge. Thank you again Jason. He's got a great setup and some very good pups on the ground. If anyone is looking for a great pup to hunt lions, bobcats, ***** or bears, you should give him a call. I know when i'm ready to get another dog, I'll make sure I've got a trashy mustang hound in my kennel!!


----------

